# Braidouts & twistouts!! please post your pics!



## zzirvingj (Dec 9, 2009)

I wanna start wearing braidouts and twistouts more.  *I need some motivation ladies. * So many of you are really good at doing braidouts and twistouts and mine usually come out looking "weirdly shaped" and kinda dry.

*Please share pics of your braidouts/twistouts!* 

**If you can, please be sure mention your regimen or at least how many twists/braids you used for your "out" style 

TIA!


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 9, 2009)

uh oh......i can never resist a twist-out thread


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 9, 2009)

Look at my siggy


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 9, 2009)

*^^GORG!!!* 

Was this done on wet or dry hair?


----------



## wannabelong (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## PrincessLinzz (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is mine in a twistout and then an updo


----------



## prospurr4 (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is a twistout that I did six months ago (in June):






I cowashed my hair, detangled, added a bit of coconut oil (or maybe it was castor oil) and made 10 individual twists with straws on the ends.


----------



## naturalpride (Dec 9, 2009)

zzirvingj said:


> *^^GORG!!!*
> 
> Was this done on wet or dry hair?


 
Thank you I did the 2 strand twist on wet hair using IC Fantasia Gel, Coconut Oil and QB Amla and Olive Heavy Cream and I let it air dry.


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 9, 2009)

I know I share twistout pics wayyyy too much 




















6 flat twists done on 90% airdried hair (I usually use cheapie conditioner as leave in, plus a little mousse)


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a ton of them, lol.  The Twist Challenge helps loads. 

This was my Nappy-versary in April. I had braided my dry hair into about 10 braids that afternoon, co-washed, and took the braids out.  My wet twist outs clearly shrink when wet. 







This was a few months ago...day one of a twistout done on hair twisted with Baby Buttercreme. My twists were in for about a week here before I took them out. 







This was a twist out done on two week twists. I used my shea butter mix for this one. I want to say that the Baby Buttercreme gives my twist outs a bit more length and hang than the shea mix. Both kept my hair soft, moisturized, and shiny. 






Just a few updos...











Twists and twistouts have been good to me...I get tons of retention and growth. HHG!


----------



## djanae (Dec 9, 2009)

This is a braid-out, I did about a week ago. 
Sooo glad I'm starting to "get" some more natural styles. Was getting tired of rocking puffs. lol





















What I did: 

1. Did about 15-20 braids, and rolled them with 3/4 inch perm rods

2. Used Giovanni Smooth as Silk conditioner, and ECVO on ends 

3. fluffed and threw on a headband!


**I've tweaked this, sometimes I use Lustrasilk Olive Oil Cholesterol or various conditioners- and I don't bother with the perm rods any more. lol


----------



## thaidreams (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm still trying to perfect my technique, but here's what I'm doing now.

*Twistout:*

After DC my hair I let 75% of it air dry, then blowout the roots.  From there I apply Giovanni Leave in Conditioner and Coconut Oil.   I twist my hair into 16 plats overnight and take down in the morning.


----------



## Kneechay (Dec 10, 2009)

i think i've posted this before in another thread, but i wear a lot of twistouts because im tired of my hair. im going into another sew in soon but here are what my twistouts look like


----------



## Mandy4610 (Dec 10, 2009)

Here is my sad little contribution:

Twistout












Braidouts


----------



## wavezncurlz (Dec 10, 2009)

Wow! I like how everyone's looks slightly different. Mine is my siggie.
I used Njoicreation's Herbal Pudding and Qhemet's AOHC and Burdock Root, about 6 big twists.


----------



## MizzBrit (Dec 10, 2009)

wow yall twist and braids outs are soo nice..here are mine..not the best but yea


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

My siggy pics... Left - twistout, Right - Braidout. My avatar pic is a braidout pulled into a puff.

Twistouts:
HOW TO:http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9221752&postcount=3





(on blowdried hair):




Braidouts:
HOW TO: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=9221502&postcount=2













I know it's a lot of pictures but I love braidouts and twistouts


----------



## LaToya28 (Dec 10, 2009)

I only made four cornrows for this one to get the bigger waves. I use Giovanni Direct leave-in and the Frizz be Gone serum.






For this one, I made about 8 cornrows going straight back.


----------



## bella gee (Dec 10, 2009)

Braid N Curl....braided it in about 12 braids..rolled up the ends.

the first pic is day 1 unfluffed...the second pic is day 2 hair

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/1272/csc1494.jpg

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/1702/csc1511.jpg





oh and the pic in my siggy is CurlyNikki's Twist N Curl


----------



## Calia001 (Dec 10, 2009)

this a bout a week into relaxer. just a bunch of cornrows going straight back. i patted it with water after i braided it and left it braided for about 2-3 days


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2009)

I love twist outs!

Latest twist out , on wet hair, used shea amla butter from afroveda on about 20 twists (?)





Same twist out at a party:





Twist out on dry hair, twists were worn for 2 weeks.









Bun on same twist out:




Braid out, box braids done on dry hair










Chunky twist out, done on wet hair, don't remember how many twists, but they were big






Twist out from a while back, used Miss Jessie's buttercreme on dry hair


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

deleted...


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 10, 2009)

twist out after looking at the how to on LHCF


Hosted on Fotki

same twist out a couple of days later in a sorta updo! 


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki

I did a braid out, but I wasn't all that happy with the results... I'll have to try again, but here goes 


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki

sorry about the crappy phone pic quality in the last two.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

:wow: KCcurly!!!!

 :lovedrool:


KCcurly said:


> I love twist outs!
> 
> Latest twist out , on wet hair, used shea amla butter from afroveda on about 20 twists (?)
> 
> ...


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 10, 2009)

I have one in my siggy. It was done on dry hair.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 10, 2009)

I love all of your twist outs ladies.  I have a question, how do you all get it to be so full on the first day of taking them out?   I have started on re-twisting every 3 days or so and by the third day it's really full and looks great but on the first day I have limp hair sometimes.


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 10, 2009)

Everyone's hair is simply lovely!  I have a question also....how do you handle wash/cowash day?  I have never tried this due to fear of what happens on wash day.  

Can you please share your techniques?  I can only picture lots of knots and shedding...thanks in advance!!


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 10, 2009)

My natural hair was previously stretched out and dry before achieving this twistout.  I two-strand twisted my hair is 6 sections using a small amount of Aussie Moist Conditioner on each twist and used 6 gray flexirods on each twist. In the morning, I took out the flexirods, unravelled the twists, fluffed and go.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

Shaking out the roots (I hope that makes sense) I get all my fingers through my roots and shake them but I don't run my fingers through the length of my hair. 



LadyLeoSmile said:


> I love all of your twist outs ladies.  I have a question, *how do you all get it to be so full on the first day of taking them out*?   I have started on re-twisting every 3 days or so and by the third day it's really full and looks great but on the first day I have limp hair sometimes.


----------



## LadyLeoSmile (Dec 10, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> Shaking out the roots (I hope that makes sense) I get all my fingers through my roots and shake them but I don't run my fingers through the length of my hair.


 
Yes, that makes sense, I'm going to have to try that.  I love your sig pics too btw.  You're my inspiration.


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

I saturate my dry hair with conditioner (either cowash con or DC) for about an hour... this loosens most tangles.

The shedding cannot be avoided cos there are already shed hairs which are sitting in the curly hair because the hair hasn't been combed.



TressObsessed said:


> Everyone's hair is simply lovely!  I have a question also....how do you handle wash/cowash day?  I have never tried this due to fear of what happens on wash day.
> 
> Can you please share your techniques?  I can only picture lots of knots and shedding...thanks in advance!!


----------



## MummysGirl (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you 



LadyLeoSmile said:


> Yes, that makes sense, I'm going to have to try that.  I love your sig pics too btw.  You're my inspiration.


----------



## PeanutButterandHoney (Dec 10, 2009)

Marking this thread to view at home.

Anyone do twistouts or braidouts on TWAs?


----------



## TressObsessed (Dec 10, 2009)

MummysGirl said:


> I saturate my dry hair with conditioner (either cowash con or DC) for about an hour... this loosens most tangles.
> 
> The shedding cannot be avoided cos there are already shed hairs which are sitting in the curly hair because the hair hasn't been combed.


 

Got it!! Thanks....the shedding makes sense..it happens all the time, but as long as it's not excessive I'm good...I will practice this on teh weekend now inthe winter months and hope to have it mastered by the summer when I swim everyday and really need this!

Thanks again!


----------



## LovingMe87 (Dec 10, 2009)

Re: Braidouts & twistouts!! please post your pics!


----------



## þÈÄRL£êK (Dec 10, 2009)

I do my twist outs on wet hair, i part in 4 sections and just grab how much hair i prefer; I'm transitioning therefore i use small perm rods on the ends to create a curl.


----------



## jreagins (Dec 10, 2009)

braidout on flatironed hair


----------



## Fedoralova (Dec 10, 2009)

*This is one I did a while back*


----------



## exoticmommie (Dec 10, 2009)

Here are some of mine. I do it one 80% dry hair. I have a mixture of aloe vera gel and my favorite oils and some rose water. That I add as I do each twist. And put pillow rollers on the end. (I love my satin pillow rollers  )


----------



## yods (Dec 10, 2009)

Beautiful hair ladies, every single one of you.  Just in time for me, am approaching the dreaded in between stage after a TWA.  Time to tame this beast with some twist and braid outs.


----------



## didismirage4 (Dec 10, 2009)

This is like a 2nd or 3rd day twistout  Excuse the expression lol


----------



## lexiwiththecurls (Dec 10, 2009)

Here are my pics from twistouts this year:

















These are braid and twist outs from the year. Using Miss Jessies, Redken All Soft Heavy Cream, and Olive Oil and other products...not sure what was used in each.


----------



## so1913 (Dec 10, 2009)

here are some of mine from earlier this year:


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 13, 2009)

didismirage4: I really like your haircolor!


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## LoveCraze (Dec 13, 2009)

Here are mine. I left the front twisted.


----------



## winona (Dec 13, 2009)

I braided the front  3 strand twisted the back and set on lrg satin rollers overnight


----------



## Barbie83 (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh, the twists! The turns! The waves! The coils! ahhhhhhhhh *gurgling*

   :lovedrool:


----------



## TaraDyan (Dec 13, 2009)

Here's one I did back in March of this year.  I did 4 braids this time instead of twists and I think it turned out better.  My hair also puffed up from the humidity; but again, I think that only made it look better and thicker.

View from the side: 






View from the back:


----------



## Bubblingbrownshuga (Dec 13, 2009)

Twistout


----------



## jamaica68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Everyone's hair looks fabulous!!!






August '09






Sept '08


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 13, 2009)

KCcurly said:


> I love twist outs!
> 
> 
> Chunky twist out, done on wet hair, don't remember how many twists, but they were big



This looks like a three strand twistout. I didn't know you can get the hair so corkscrewy on just two strand twists.

Everyone's t/o's are gorgeous. If you guys lived by me you would put my stringly limp mess to shame. I want my hair to grow up and be like everyone's in this thread.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Dec 13, 2009)

This was several months post relaxer...I think 3 going on 4.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 13, 2009)

This twist out from Jan.2009 was done with at least 25 twists with shea butter and perm rods on the end.

The more twists I use, the more defined the strands become.
It took about 2 hours to twist...


----------



## Millahdoowop (Dec 13, 2009)

*Twistout on natural hair
For this I just made four twists
And twirled the ends to keep it from unraveling 





Both of these are braidouts on transitioning hair
I braid my hair in 4-6 braids and roll the ends with perm rods








*


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 13, 2009)

OMG...Great thread!!!! And yes, everyone's hair looks great.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 13, 2009)

Transitioning Hair:
























Natural















eta: sorry for the size of some of these - I didn't realize how big they were until I pasted the addys


----------



## LovelyRo (Dec 13, 2009)

This picture isn't the greatest but, this is a braidout done with plaits and rods on the end.


----------



## blackbeauty10 (Dec 13, 2009)

SORRY!!!! the last picture is HUGE!!!!


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 13, 2009)

Guess I will add my only sucessful twistout here. I TST all my hair and left them in for a few days and then out they came and I was left with this.









Face blocked cause I just found out how to do this and i hate this pic, not the best pics but this Twistout WAS fierce.


----------



## Smiley79 (Dec 13, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Transitioning Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Soliel!!!! Your hair has officially become one of my hair inspirations!   It looks lovely.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 13, 2009)

Mine...this is how it looks when slightly defined...from the back...






another...






How it looks from the front...






I have to update because my hair has grown since these pics, and I have learned how to style it better...but this is what I have for now....

Great pics, everyone!!!  I will post a pic regimen for the other twists and twist outs that I have....(pray for me.  I am a lazy pic-taker.  )

Keep it coming, everyone.  These are really helpful!


cj


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Dec 13, 2009)

Beautiful hair ladies!


----------



## vie (Dec 14, 2009)

hi girls i see some beautiful results ... but i wondering if  i could even come close to that beauty because i am natural and my hair is huge once dried... are there naturals with silky shiny results? and what product do u use with it? ...  this is something i have convinced myself that i need to do ... cuz i see the heat thinning out my hair ... and i wud like the strength that flat ironing weekly cant give me ...  I do consider u girls experts at what u do ... and i want to get on the bandwagon with you.. please help


----------



## gimbap (Dec 14, 2009)

How are you guys keeping your twistouts looking defined on the 2nd/3rd/4th day?  Mine look great the 1st day, but after I sleep on it and try to puff in back out, it looks a mess!


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 14, 2009)

I feel like I have posted these a kabijillion times. I definitely need to do something new to spice up my braid outs. Anyway, here they are:


----------



## productjunkie814 (Dec 14, 2009)

gimbap said:


> How are you guys keeping your twistouts looking defined on the 2nd/3rd/4th day? Mine look great the 1st day, but after I sleep on it and try to puff in back out, it looks a mess!


 
I braid my hair up into 4 braids with shea butter and then put a silk bonnet on.  My hair stays defined and actually looks better on the 4th day.  HTH.


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 14, 2009)

Y'all got me drooling over these beautiful braid-outs!   Soooooo pretty!
 Here's a twist-out I did with 2 strand twists that turned into sculpted waves.  Not bad for my first attempt...


----------



## kandake (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm sad.  I want to do a braid/twist out but my hair is way to short for the look I want.


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 14, 2009)

vie said:


> hi girls i see some beautiful results ... but i wondering if i could even come close to that beauty because i am natural and my hair is huge once dried... are there naturals with silky shiny results? and what product do u use with it? ... this is something i have convinced myself that i need to do ... cuz i see the heat thinning out my hair ... and i wud like the strength that flat ironing weekly cant give me ... I do consider u girls experts at what u do ... and i want to get on the bandwagon with you.. please help


 

My last 3 pics are all on natural hair...
Mine come out pretty shiny, and my hair does feel "silkier" than when I wash n go for example, but it all depends on the look you're going for. 
My twist/braidouts work best on damp (rather than wet) airdried hair, and I use a bit of conditioner, maybe a little gel (like ecostyler) and coconut/olive oil for the set. HTH


----------



## goodmorningruby (Dec 14, 2009)

I posted these in another thread, but it flopped. lol Anyway, the following pictures are of a braidout and were done on a little past SL texlaxed hair at around *5 months post* so there's mad shrinkage, and the pictures don't do this style justice. I was very pleased. These were taken before I completed the style with bobby pins.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 14, 2009)

gimbap said:


> How are you guys keeping your twistouts looking defined on the 2nd/3rd/4th day?  Mine look great the 1st day, but after I sleep on it and try to puff in back out, it looks a mess!




...deleted because I have an updated response later in the thread...


----------



## LynnieB (Dec 17, 2009)

Got one of my best twist-outs ever.

Washed and deep conditioned hair and made around 30-35 twists and wore them for a couple days then took them out. 

Products:  Qhemet Biologics Qhemet's Olive & Honey Hydrating Balm first then a dab of Tresomme Sleek and Shine conditioner followed by Qhemet's Amla & Olive Heavy Cream.  I love using Qhem's during the wintertime, they really keep your hair soft and moisturized.






















Sorry for the greenish cast to the last 3 pics. erplexed


----------



## zzirvingj (Dec 17, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Got one of my best twist-outs ever.
> 
> Washed and deep conditioned hair and made around 30-35 twists and wore them for a couple days then took them out.
> 
> ...


 

shocked:


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 17, 2009)

ETA: I do about...40-50 twists, I think.


----------



## Southernbella. (Dec 17, 2009)

gimbap said:


> How are you guys keeping your twistouts looking defined on the 2nd/3rd/4th day?  Mine look great the 1st day, but after I sleep on it and try to puff in back out, it looks a mess!



I can get at least a week out of twistouts. 

First, I generally do my twists on dry hair and wear the twists for a week or so, which I'm sure helps the hair "set" better. I use a liberal amount of gel on each twist, which also helps with definition.

I don't cover my hair at night. I push it all up with my hand and sleep on my back or sides, which leaves most of my hair on top of my head and away from the pillow. In the morning, I just shake it and fluff it out a bit and go.


----------



## Truth (Dec 17, 2009)

twist out pic in my avatar & sig  .. the reg for when I do twist.. is detangle before wash with a heavy CO, wash , dc for an hour ..use a shea butter mix I created.. and seal with some coconut oil.. make about 50-60 maybe more twist... I usually rock them for a few days then take them out and this is what I get! (sorry for the fade to white...it sucks using my phone)  I'm still at work on perfecting these..


----------



## ceebee3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, all this beautiful hair. I don't know how to do a twistout but my first good braid out pic is below.


----------



## NYAmicas (Dec 17, 2009)

All of the pics in this thread are beautiful! Going to have to subscribe because I havent had a successful twistout since my profile pic.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Dec 17, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> ETA: I do about...40-50 twists, I think.


 

Im loving the fullness of this one! Absolutely Beautiful

Also the pic of your son in your siggy is too precious!


----------



## delitefulmane (Dec 17, 2009)

Here are mine but they don't compare to Southernbella's!! You are my inspiration!


----------



## jennboo (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread is the BIZNAZZZZ!!!!!

Beautiful hair ladies, all of you!!


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 17, 2009)

*Twist-outs:*






More Twist-out Pix: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...pid=2391091&id=108298252646&fbid=114299012646

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2305076&id=108298252646

*Flat twist outs:
*










More Flat-Twist Pix: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...pid=2315423&id=108298252646&fbid=109252777646​


----------



## destine2grow (Dec 17, 2009)

You ladies have beautiful hair. I can't wait for the day that I can do a twist out on my hair. You all have inspired me!


----------



## Filmatic (Dec 17, 2009)

Beautiful!!! I love our hair. It can do SO much in SO many ways. 

I will add my relaxed twist out and my best to on my TWA so far.


----------



## PinkyD (Dec 18, 2009)

I posted this in another thread,im actually trying it again tonight  but here it is...











--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After three months I let my hair free for 3 days by doing my first "Wave Coil". I was attempting to do finger coils on Friday , but my straight "text-laxed" ends were not having it, so I thought...hmmmmm I remember reading about the Wave coil on HBS. I had a comedy show to go to on Saturday so I wanted to do somethng other than the same old bun.... So I:
1. Washed with Trader Joes Nourish Spa
2. DC with EO Essentials Coconut and Phillip B Conditioning Cream rinse
3. Used AO White Camelia with Jane Carter Wrap and Roll over it
4. I didn't seal my ends with shea butter until I compelted half my head
5. I did small two-strand twists all over and I rolled cut-up straws on the ends. I didn't have McDonald's straws (this was a salvage style)
6. I sat under the hooded dryer for maybe 45 minutes, slept ont he style..then voila, the next day I took it down and got loads of compliments.
This only lasted 3 days because I attempted to add moisture and the curls wilted! So i am back int he bun. Sorry the pics are so odd, I only had my camera phone, didn't get batteries in time.


----------



## manter26 (Dec 18, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> I can get at least a week out of twistouts.
> 
> First, I generally do my twists on dry hair and wear the twists for a week or so, which I'm sure helps the hair "set" better. I use a liberal amount of gel on each twist, which also helps with definition.
> 
> I don't cover my hair at night. I push it all up with my hand and sleep on my back or sides, which leaves most of my hair on top of my head and away from the pillow. In the morning, I just shake it and fluff it out a bit and go.



OT: Southernbella, your baby is going to be a lady killer when he gets older! He's soooooo cute!!!


----------



## tthreat08 (Dec 19, 2009)

You ladies have the best braid-outs and twist-outs! I LOVE this thread!

Here are mine:

Braid-out:





Twist-out:


----------



## djanae (Dec 19, 2009)

^^ thanks for sharing- beautiful braid out.
You have gorgeous skin too!


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 19, 2009)

@ BMP: your twistouts makes heat damage look appealing. What did you use in your hair for the first twist out?


----------



## ~NanCeBoTwin~ (Dec 19, 2009)

Braid outs on my 10 yo dd's natural hair:










braid out:







3 day old twist out on my relaxed hair about 19 weeks post, excuse my NG:


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 20, 2009)

didismirage4 said:


> This is like a 2nd or 3rd day twistout  Excuse the expression lol


 
CUTE COLOR


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Transitioning Hair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
THESE ARE FAB!!!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> ETA: I do about...40-50 twists, I think.


 
UTTERLY BREATHTAKING :lovedrool:


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 20, 2009)

Everybody's hair is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## kooskoos (Dec 20, 2009)

Braidout and twistouts are too cute! And you ladies seem to have the process down pat! I love looking at all the pics. Great idea for a thread, OP!!!

I use LTR Conditioner on dry hair, making about 20 braids and then pin-curling the braids down, securing with a hairpin after sealing with EVCO.






Here's what it looks like when I take them out! Lasts about a week without rebraiding:


----------



## Caramel Jewel (Dec 20, 2009)

I wish I could do me a twist out...I tried it once but by 1 p.m. my hair was a mess....I can't keep my hands out of my head...once i'm more comfortable with being natural then i'll start styling it but it the meantime I'll be working with my wng's, I haven't given up yet.....I'll figure it out


----------



## determined_to_grow (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome thread!!!!  Great pics ladies...


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2009)

vie said:


> hi girls i see some beautiful results ... but i wondering if  i could even come close to that beauty because i am natural and my hair is huge once dried... are there naturals with silky shiny results? and what product do u use with it? ...  this is something i have convinced myself that i need to do ... cuz i see the heat thinning out my hair ... and i wud like the strength that flat ironing weekly cant give me ...  I do consider u girls experts at what u do ... and i want to get on the bandwagon with you.. please help




Hey there...I have silky, shiny results most days.  The pics I put in here are only slightly defined and I don't really like to have them because they don't last as long.

For defined, twists, I put a LOAD of shea butter as my base and then I shea the ends of each section I twist.  After I shea the ends, I get Fantasia IC Hard to Hold gel and put it down the length of the section I am going to twist.  Between the shea butter and the gel, my hair looks like it has a whitish coating. That completely disappears as it dries.  I don't use but 1-3 finger dabs of IC gel (depends on how thick the section is), but I make sure that I have gel going all the way to the ends.  Then, I twist it a little around my finger and move to the next section.

My hair is extremely thick and when I twist now, I do medium to small twists.  They take 2-4 hours to do..just depends on how small the twists are.  I leave them in for 5-8 days.  When I twist out, I get another 3 days...maybe 4.

The gel and shea have it silky and shiny.  Really silky/

I have these exact twists in right now (did them this afternoon for a Christmas party) and will take a picture after church tomorrow.  They look nice....they bounce and move with my head.  When I twist out, they move even more...softly and with no crunchiness since I used shea butter as the base.

The tip is....light gel if you only want hold and no frizz.  Heavier on the gel for silkiness and twistouts that look more like spiral sets than natural-hair twistouts.

I hope this helps, and I hope I have not been overly repetitive....

(Again, pics tomorrow after church.   I am not getting up from the couch to get my camera for the pics we took tonight.  I hope that is understandable.  I'm tired...but still wanna read here on LHCF. )

Blessings and HHG to us all!!!  I love this thread, OP!!!


cj


----------



## aunaturel. (Dec 20, 2009)

braidout...it looks a lil fuzzy.











my hair in my siggy is also a braidout pinned up with a clip.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2009)

LOVE
THIS
THREAD


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 20, 2009)

My twistout turned out really good the other day so I thought I'd share... I can't get that loose section in the front to hold twists better though.


----------



## panama_princess6 (Dec 20, 2009)

Mine came out really nice today!!

Two Strand Twist





Twist Out


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2009)

::sigh::
this thread is so droolworthy.
Everyone has such FABULOUS braid and twist outs!!! damn!

southernbella!? oh my ghaaawd, i'm so jelly!!! great hair girl!!!

Here's my contribution to the thread:

*BRAIDOUT (7 cornrows)* (these pics are from this week)




here's the back:






*BRAIDOUT (4 regular braids) *old pic from may 09





here's the back:





*TWISTOUT (30ish twists?)* in june 09 right after BC


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 20, 2009)

ppg0069 said:


> Im loving the fullness of this one! Absolutely Beautiful
> 
> Also the pic of your son in your siggy is too precious!


 
twists are all i do to my hair.


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 20, 2009)

Southernbella. said:


> ETA: I do about...40-50 twists, I think.


 
I love how your hair turned out. Do you wash it days before or just twist one day and take out the next?
I will have to try your method. I only make about 20 twists and the twistouts just wind up getting washed out.
I wash my hair all of the time.


----------



## TwistNMx (Dec 20, 2009)

LynnieB said:


> Got one of my best twist-outs ever.
> 
> Washed and deep conditioned hair and made around 30-35 twists and wore them for a couple days then took them out.
> 
> ...


 
I've always loved your hair!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2009)

TwistNMx said:


> I've always loved your hair!



Word up!!! Lynnie better watch out before I scalp her.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2009)

aunaturel. said:


> braidout...it looks a lil fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your hair is stunningly beautiful.  Braidouts and twistouts that look like naturally curly/coily hair not styled to get the curls/coils is my personal desired effect...and your hair looks just like my dreams.

Thanks for posting!!!

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2009)

glamazon386 said:


> My twistout turned out really good the other day so I thought I'd share... I can't get that loose section in the front to hold twists better though.



That loose section in the front is very pretty!

cj


----------



## aunaturel. (Dec 20, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> Your hair is stunningly beautiful.  Braidouts and twistouts that look like naturally curly/coily hair not styled to get the curls/coils is my personal desired effect...and your hair looks just like my dreams.
> 
> Thanks for posting!!!
> 
> cj




Awwww, thanks !!! lol.


----------



## melodies815 (Dec 20, 2009)

Ummm......*creeping into the thread*

I know I promised to post pictures today after church from the Christmas party hairstyle I am rocking right now, but I am having a coupla issues right now that keep me from doing so.

I know how much you guys like people to keep their word, but I am unable to do so tonight.  Yes, I am on the board looking and writing, but I can't get my pictures up for personal reasons.  I do pray that I don't get slammed for not keeping my word; it cannot be helped.

I love you guys like you are my sisters and actually feel like crying, but...I will get my pics up as soon as I am able.

Please keep posting.  I love these pictures!!!

HHG and blessings to us all!  

cj


----------



## glamazon386 (Dec 20, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> That loose section in the front is very pretty!
> 
> cj



Thanks but it never blends with the rest.  It always falls straight.


----------



## NicoleCherise (Dec 20, 2009)

I love twistouts!!! my avatar is one pic and here are some more...


----------



## Orissa081 (Dec 20, 2009)

[/IMG]Here's mine!






[/IMG]

SOrry if they are too big.


----------



## sweetsuccess (Dec 20, 2009)

*these are pretty pictures ladies*


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Dec 20, 2009)

I dry twist on hair I washed 3 or 4 days ago and worn out since then.  I just spritz a tiny bit of water (4-5 for whole head) to soften the hair, separate with my fingers, then use a couple of sprays of Devacurl Set it Free to smooth the hair for twists.  I butter up the ends with a cream (Curl Junkie Honey Butta leave in or Afroveda Curly Custard or Botanical Sprits Kinky coils pudding).  I may or may not roll up the ends


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's an old pic from '07 I think. I airdried in only 2 flat twist.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Dec 20, 2009)

This thread is awesome!


----------



## empressri (Dec 21, 2009)

This is an old braidout from cornrows:







An old braidout from box braids:











Recent twistout from a photoshoot (from my own camera lol):






A twistout from a twist and curl:


----------



## BlackMasterPiece (Dec 21, 2009)

Kusare said:


> @ BMP: your twistouts makes heat damage look appealing. What did you use in your hair for the first twist out?


 thanks?

I used Organic Root Stimulator Lock N' Twist Gel with Unrefined African Shea Butter (the white kind).......it gives me flawless twistouts and really defines the looser curls my ends became from heat usage and makes my natural coils on the top half of my strands blend with it flawlessly....on wash day I barely have to detangle...its awesome


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Dec 21, 2009)

empressri, that twistout is the bomb! ♥


----------



## esi.adokowa (Dec 22, 2009)

i did my first twistout after i took out my braids yesterday.
i shampooed & conditioned, then sectioned my hair into about thirty twists. i added some CON carrot oil hairdess and put rubber bands in to hold the ends. i let it airdry while i slept.

here are the results!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Dec 22, 2009)

deleted by author


----------



## likewtr4chklit (Dec 22, 2009)

Washed with baking soda and black soap, condish with Aussie 3 minute miracle, DC with JOICO K-PAK Moisture (left a little of it in), added some shea butter and coco oil then twisted it in about 8-10 twist while soaking wet then let air dry.


----------



## Miss AJ (Dec 22, 2009)

Day 2 of my twist out from Sunday.  Last night I grabbed and re-twisted with HE LTR then lightly oiled each section with Hot Six Oil.  This morning I spritzed all over with Aveeno Nourish+Condition leave-in then unraveled with oiled hands.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Dec 30, 2009)

empressri said:


> Recent twistout from a photoshoot (from my own camera lol):


 
Empress, this is beyond beautiful! Can I please borrow it for my Inspiration Folder? (It's not online or anything, just on my own personal computer)


----------



## bemajor (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are my twist outs. Two different looks


----------



## ladylina (Dec 30, 2009)

my braidout is in my sig VV


----------



## ParagonTresses (Dec 30, 2009)

These are a few of my transitioning twist out pics:















This is from a twist out last week (my first one since my BC):


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Dec 30, 2009)

^^^^^ Lovely hair, it's absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Dec 30, 2009)

My first ever braid out:


----------



## empressri (Dec 30, 2009)

Qurlyqt said:


> Empress, this is beyond beautiful! Can I please borrow it for my Inspiration Folder? (It's not online or anything, just on my own personal computer)



for you my lovely anything!!! you go right ahead. im flattered!


----------



## Soliel185 (Dec 30, 2009)

ParagonTresses said:


> These are a few of my transitioning twist out pics:


 
*sigh* I can't part to save my life. 

This is so cute!


----------



## vie (Jan 2, 2010)

well first i wanted to say thank you to Soliel185 & melodies815  for answering my question... and i wanted to thank all of u women with your beautiful pictures of hair inspiration for me.  you took something i thought was so difficult for me and made such a beautiful display i had to try it ... the results were good and im hooked.  surprisingly it was easier than i thought.   once  i find my data cable for my camera i will be able to add my 2 cents worth of pictures....thanks for giving me something beautiful to reach for... for my twist out i used the giovanni direct leave (light coat to assist in detangling) i used aloe vera gel and castor oil ....


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jan 2, 2010)

Mine are in my FOTKI, take a look and my regimen is afro detangler and ic gel  mixed with Murray's wax, doo gro moisturizer, doo gro oil, mixed and slathered on two braids on both sides of head and four braids in back.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyone's hair looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## lady djm (Jan 3, 2010)

here is my pic I think it was my second try


----------



## a_ caribbean_dream (Jan 5, 2010)

Great Thread!

bumping************


----------



## wenjay (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's mine.  My hair's texlaxed and i twisted it using Murray's beeswax


----------



## aja1121 (Jan 11, 2010)

file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/abc/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.pngfile:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/abc/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 11, 2010)

Great twistouts and braidouts, ladies!. I gotta represent -lol!
^^^There's a twistout in my avatar!


----------



## tyboogie (Feb 21, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Janet' (Mar 25, 2010)

Ladies,

These twist outs are the BIZNESS!!! Beautiful!


----------



## arosieworld (Mar 27, 2010)

bump  more please..


----------



## GreenD (Mar 27, 2010)

This wasn't an intentional braid out, but I just took my braids out last night and here's what came of it. I'll definitely be trying to replicate this style this summer.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Mar 27, 2010)

DivaDava said:


> This wasn't an intentional braid out, but I just took my braids out last night and here's what came of it. I'll definitely be trying to replicate this style this summer.


 

wow, beautiful braidout!


----------



## zzirvingj (May 27, 2010)

shameless BUMP...

more pics PLEASE!


----------



## bemajor (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm rocking this now



Pic was taken two days ago


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 29, 2010)

Here are my braid and twistouts.. betcha cant tell which is a braid out and which is a twist out! lol


----------



## Missjae09 (Jul 29, 2010)

Cute braid out!! 


aunaturel. said:


> braidout...it looks a lil fuzzy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NYAmicas (Jul 29, 2010)

This thread always makes me jealous. Going to try a twistout tonight!


----------



## locabouthair (Jul 30, 2010)

I really want to try a twistout now. I used to them a lot back when I first joined and then I stopped doing them.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 30, 2010)

QueenBrittny said:


> I'm rocking this now
> 
> View attachment 74484
> 
> Pic was taken two days ago


 
Love it! But quit throwing stuff like that in here and you don't have an online album for us to see more.


----------



## bemajor (Jul 31, 2010)

Qurlyqt said:


> Love it! But quit throwing stuff like that in here and you don't have an online album for us to see more.


 

lolol I'll work on it.

edit: I did it!


----------



## jenaccess (Jul 31, 2010)

I Loooove this look! Beautiful job ladies.


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 31, 2010)

QueenBrittny said:


> lolol I'll work on it.
> 
> edit: I did it!


 
And did you ever!  Girl, your hair is super, duper CUTE!


----------



## Neek-a-Nator (Jul 31, 2010)

QueenBrittny said:


> I'm rocking this now
> 
> View attachment 74484
> 
> Pic was taken two days ago


 OMG your hair is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## lamorenita02907 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beautiful heads here! MOOOOOORE PLEEEEASE!!


----------



## Blkrose (Feb 27, 2012)

bump! this thread is so inspiring!


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Feb 29, 2012)

I retwisting nightly. It stretches the hair and gives it more volume. I love twist outs.


----------



## KoriKiyomi (Feb 29, 2012)

I forgot to list my regimen. I co wash with Suave, then apply KKNT leave in and seal the ends with raw Shea butter and twist. In the morning I untwist and apply EVOO and at night I retwist using just a tiny bit in Shea Butter. I cowash every few days.


----------



## Rae81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Here is mine. the first one is a braidout and the second pic is a bantou knot out. for my braidouts i do it on wet hair after i wash and condition. i do 3 or 4 braids. for my bantou knot out thats done on dry hair and i did about 8-10 knots maybe.


----------

